# sigma 150-500 or 120-400 for wildlife?



## kmico (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey guys im new on this forum,

I'm trying to buy a nice telephoto lens for my dad for his birthday, and I narrowed it down to 2

1) Sigma 120-400mm f/4.5-5.6 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras
Amazon.com: Sigma 120-400mm f/4.5-5.6 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo


OR

2) Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras
Amazon.com: Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 AF APO DG OS HSM Telephoto Zoom Lens for Canon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

He has the Canon Rebel XSI camera and was wondering which choice would be best for him.  He mostly photographs wildlife in the woods in the daytime
Your help is greatly appreciated :mrgreen:

P.S- is it worth spending a couple hundred bucks ($600 to be exact) and going for the canon L 100-400mm lens instead?


----------



## Overread (Dec 29, 2013)

My best advice I can give you is - BUY NOTHING. 


Photography is a hobby and like many hobbies which are very hands on each person will approach it differently. The tools they select will not always be identical to those others use even if they are shooting the same subject and same type of shot. As a result its hard to buy someone else something unless they have dropped a very specific hint at the make of product they want.

You could push for the 100-400mm only to find that your dad would have preferred a prime like the 400mm f5.6 L or the 300mm f4 IS L. Or he's already been saving and combined you could get something far superior still. 

Net result is don't buy someone an expensive gift like that on a whim - you might get the right thing or you might get the wrong thing (That puts them in a bad position when you see them not using the thing you bought them at great expense).






So I'd say consider a gift card for a camera shop - or even taking him out to buy it in person (or doing it at home on the computer if one prefers internet shopping). Granted these might take some of the edge off the surprise factor; but you can rest easy knowing that the right choice has been made


----------



## John_Olexa (Dec 29, 2013)

Well if he likes wildlife photography, you can't go wrong with any of those lenses. But there is kinda a rule of thumb, get the best lens you can afford... in this case the canon L 100-400mm lens.
I have the Sigma 120-400mm been a fine lens for years but now I have a problem in that I have to shoot wide open or I get an "Error 99" message. 
EDIT: Personally, I would like the 150-500.  That extra 100mm would sure come in handy with wildlife photography ( with a good sturdy tripod of course)


----------



## ChrisHeathcote (Dec 30, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't get either. Not because they're not good (I have the 150-500 and love it) but you say he shoots in woodland. Do I would guess that typically the light isn't great. The 150-500 in particular tends to struggle in low light.
I second the option of speaking to him first. One lens option would be a used sigma 120-300 f/2.8 which is supposed to be a great lens and paired with a 1.4x extender you're still at f/4 (f:5.6 with 2x) which is lower than all 3 options


----------



## Solarflare (Dec 30, 2013)

What Overread said.

Dont buy people cameras and lenses. Theres a reason why Canon and Nikon sell close to a hundred different current lenses, and why theres so many different camera models.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2013)

kmico said:


> Hey guys im new on this forum,
> 
> I'm trying to buy a nice telephoto lens for my dad for his birthday, and I narrowed it down to 2
> 
> ...



Overread is correct in his thinking, a photographer's equipment is the sort of thing that he can be extremely selective about.  So you have a few options here, gift card, take dad shopping either at a brick and mortar store or online.  However, there is one other option that might work = if your like me and don't mind being a bit of a sneaky.  Fortunately Sigma makes these lenses in different mounts as well - so head over to Dad's or if you live far enough away get him on the phone, tell him you have a friend who's a Nikon guy and his wife is beside herself trying to decide what lens to get him for his birthday - and ask him what he'd choose for a telephoto lens if he had his choice and have him explain why so you can "relay" that information to your friends spouse.

It's underhanded, granted, but will most likely work like a charm.. lol.


----------



## Overread (Dec 30, 2013)

Just be careful - sometimes there are things you' recommend for others that you wouldn't get yourself; even within the same field of interest.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 30, 2013)

Well as others have said it can be pretty tough buying a 1K+ lens for someone else.  The Sigma 120-400 isn't particularly well regarded, but I have not shot with one.  The 150-500 OS can be a pretty good lens.  There is also the Canon 400 F5.6 which is generally more well regarded than the 100-400 but doesn't have IS.  Someone mentioned a Sigma 300 F2.8 which is also very good, but does your father want to lug around a 6+ pound lens?  I do and I love it, but it is not for everyone.  There is also the very soon to be released Tamron 150-600 VC which on paper might be the best of the bunch, but it is a little to early to tell since it won't hit stores until Jan 17th in the US.

Many people are very brand loyal and will only shoot Nikon/Canon on their cameras.  Without knowing much more info about your father, we collectively really can't offer advice about a specific lens.  Perhaps a nice Gift card at B&H or Adorama would be better and he could pick out his lens?


----------



## kmico (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!

In response to getting my dad a gift card, I don't think its the best choice because my dad has hinted several times that he is looking for a longer telephoto lens that can capture wildlife.  The stock lens he has right now (55-250mm cannon stock lens with the xsi) is not doing it for him.  The other problem with buying him a gift card is that he does not know much about camera equipment even though he does spend alot of time taking pictures... This is why I decided to buy one for him and actually research some lenses. 

coastalconn- I was looking at the Tamron 150-600 VC also, but the fact that it is not out yet and has no reviews put me off to it, also I don't know if zooming in at 600mm might be a bit too overkill sharpness wise..
Chris- I like the idea combining the 120-300 f/2.8 with an extender.  Does picture quality suffer from attaching an extender? I'm not too familiar with how extenders work..

Again, I appreciate all the quick replies from you guy!


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 30, 2013)

kmico said:


> coastalconn- I was looking at the Tamron 150-600 VC also, but the fact that it is not out yet and has no reviews put me off to it, also I don't know if zooming in at 600mm might be a bit too overkill sharpness wise..
> Chris- I like the idea combining the 120-300 f/2.8 with an extender.  Does picture quality suffer from attaching an extender? I'm not too familiar with how extenders work..
> 
> Again, I appreciate all the quick replies from you guy!



The Sigma 120-300 f2.8 is a very good lens, however, be forewarned they are not known for reliability..  Mine is back to Sigma after owning it for 2+ months because the AF is locking up at infinite..  I knew this when I purchased it so no worries for me..  It does very well with teleconverters if it is stopped down a little..

Here is my set with the 120-300 with 1.4x, 2x and naked...  Sigma 120 300 OS - a set on Flickr

I currently use the 150-500 OS as my back up lens...  Sigma 150-500 OS - a set on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Dec 30, 2013)

Sigma 120-300mm f2.8 is a great lens and whilst image quality does reduce when paid with a 2*TC if you stop down to f7.1/f8 you can get a lot of it back. Remember the lens will be a 240-600mm f5.6 with a 2*TC attached (doubles focal length and reduces maximum aperture by two stops). 

Sigma unveils 120-300 f/2.8 EX OS - Canon Digital Photography Forums
can give you some idea of its performance along with Coastales great shots as well. 


Note that it is a heavy lens. A monopod helps a lot when out and about with it

Also the 120-300mm is quite expensive and more than the other options you're currently considering


----------



## kmico (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, I should have looked at the price first...it's beyond my price limit atm I'm looking for somewhere in the 1k-1.6k range

I am equally impressed with the 150-500 shots that coastalconn linked...quick question are most of those shots taken at the max focal length?


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 30, 2013)

kmico said:


> Yes, I should have looked at the price first...it's beyond my price limit atm I'm looking for somewhere in the 1k-1.6k range
> 
> I am equally impressed with the 150-500 shots that coastalconn linked...quick question are most of those shots taken at the max focal length?


Most of the shots with the Sigma 150-500 are at 500mm and F8.  On flickr there are 3 little dots on the bottom right side of the screen.  If you click on that a window opens and you can click "view exif info" and it will show camera and lens data...  I expect the Tamron 150-600 to be better.  Also a disclaimer, I shoot a lot and casual shooters may not get the same results.  Shooting a long lens takes a lot of practice and really good technique to get consistent results...


----------



## table1349 (Dec 30, 2013)

kmico said:


> Thanks for all the replies!
> 
> In response to getting my dad a gift card, I don't think its the best choice because my dad has hinted several times that he is looking for a longer telephoto lens that can capture wildlife.  The stock lens he has right now (55-250mm cannon stock lens with the xsi) is not doing it for him.  The other problem with buying him a gift card is that he does not know much about camera equipment even though he does spend alot of time taking pictures... This is why I decided to buy one for him and actually research some lenses.
> 
> ...




Then don't get a gift card.  Take pops for a ride, stop at a camera shop you have already scoped out that has both of the lenses you are considering, let him look at the lenses and pick the one *he* wants. Take a camera body along so he can try both.  Problem solved, no more hinting.

Nothing says "Oh....um.....yea.....thanks." like buying an expensive item that the person really doesn't want.  Those kind of items tend to also be expensive items that gather dust.


----------

